# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  The Elephant King
Hat jemand diesen Film schon gesehen?

The Elephant King


Lief anscheinend am 5ten Juni in den Kinos an. Die Story ähnelt dem Film _Schenke in Thailand keine Blumen_.


Wann kommt das Ding auf DVD? 

Die Videothek unseres Vertrauens versagt bisher auch vollkommen.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hm, da hab ich mal wieder nix von mitbekommen, dass der Film irgendwo im Kino lief.

Hab mal ne Mail an den Verleih geschickt, mal sehen ob die antworten und etwas zum Erscheinungstermin der DVD sagen können.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Die Pfeifen haben es noch nicht für nöig gehalten zu antworten!

----------


## Mr Mo

runterladen willste ihn nicht einfach? 

Gruß
Mo

----------

> runterladen willste ihn nicht einfach? 
> 
> Gruß
> Mo



 Wo denn ?   ::

----------


## Mr Mo

@Phommel

na ich dacht da so an rapidshare. hab noch nicht danach gegoogelt, 
denk aber da sollte sich was finden lassen.

Wie gehts dir so im Moment? Hoffe gut.

Gruß
Mo

----------


## schiene

Bin gerade durch Zufall auf den Filmtitel gekommen und habe nach DVDs gesucht.Scheinbar gibts den Film noch nicht als DVD!

----------

